# Richtige Monitoreinstellungen für Acer Predator Z1 Z271U



## RM2000 (10. November 2018)

*Richtige Monitoreinstellungen für Acer Predator Z1 Z271U*

Hallo,

ich habe mir nun den Testsieger aus der PCGH gekauft und bin bis dato sehr zufrieden, sprich mit meiner Entscheidung glücklich. Nun möchte ich das ganze natürlich optimal einstellen und hoffe das jemand dieses Gerät hat und mir Tipps geben kann wie die optimale Einstellung ist oder aber ein Tutorial wo und wie ich es optimal am Gerät und in Windows 10 bzw. in den NVIDIA Settings einstellen kann.

Das hier ist der Monitor:

Acer Predator Z1 Z271Ubmiphzx, 27" (UM.HZ1EE.001)

Danke sehr!

PS: Achso, ich habe eine 1080TI Aorus Gigabyte Extreme


----------



## PCGH_Manu (10. November 2018)

*AW: Richtige Monitoreinstellungen fÃ¼r Acer Predator Z1 Z271U*

Kurz gesagt, stellst du das Bild so ein, wie es dir gefällt. Wie die meisten Monitore dürfte der im Standard-Profil bei Werkseinstellungen die beste Darstellung haben. Andere Gaming-Movie-whatever-Profile versauen meist Farben und/oder Kontrast.

Stell die Frequenz auf 165 Hz, gibt keinen Grund, die native 144 Hz zu verwenden. Ansonsten: G-Sync und V-Sync im Treiber anmachen.


----------



## RM2000 (10. November 2018)

*AW: Richtige Monitoreinstellungen fÃ¼r Acer Predator Z1 Z271U*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt, stellst du das Bild so ein, wie es dir gefällt. Wie die meisten Monitore dürfte der im Standard-Profil bei Werkseinstellungen die beste Darstellung haben. Andere Gaming-Movie-whatever-Profile versauen meist Farben und/oder Kontrast.
> 
> Stell die Frequenz auf 165 Hz, gibt keinen Grund, die native 144 Hz zu verwenden. Ansonsten: G-Sync und V-Sync im Treiber anmachen.



Frequenz habe ich auf 165hz laufen, wo stelle ich das mit VSync und GSync genau an ?

Danke Dir.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (10. November 2018)

*AW: Richtige Monitoreinstellungen fÃ¼r Acer Predator Z1 Z271U*

Nvidia Systemsteuerung -> Rechtsklick auf dem Desktop. G-Sync hat einen eigenen Menüpunkt und in den 3D-Einstellungen "vertikale Synchronisierung" an.


----------



## RM2000 (10. November 2018)

*AW: Richtige Monitoreinstellungen fÃ¼r Acer Predator Z1 Z271U*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Nvidia Systemsteuerung -> Rechtsklick auf dem Desktop. G-Sync hat einen eigenen Menüpunkt und in den 3D-Einstellungen "vertikale Synchronisierung" an.


Das habe ich gemacht. Danke Dir!


----------



## huge4uk (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Richtige Monitoreinstellungen fÃ¼r Acer Predator Z1 Z271U*

@RM2000: Ich habe mir ebenfalls den Acer Z1 Z271U erworben. Nun stelle ich jedoch fest, dass (anscheinend) das coating recht schlecht ist. Sprich, wenn du den Eizo Monitortest (EIZO LCD Monitore fuer Office, Foto & Design, Medizin, Gaming, Industrie) startest und dir die einzelnen Farbseiten anguckst, merkt man bereits von einer normalen Sitzdistanz, dass die die dargestellte Farbe keine reine, homogene Widergabe entspricht, sondern einem starken Bildrauschen unterliegt. Sprich bei meinem Monitor erkenne ich, dass die jeweilige Farbe aus einer Sammlung kleiner, unterschiedlicher Farbpunkte entspricht. Besonders auffällig ist dieser Effekt bei dem weißen Hintegrund. Kannst du diesen "Effekt" bei dir ebenfalls beobachten? Ich würde gerne herausfinden ob das so üblich bei diesem Modell ist, oder ich ein Montagsmodell habe. Denn alle meine anderen Monitore (Arbeit, privat Laptop, alter Monitor) haben dieses seltsame Rauschen nicht. 
Danke dir für die Hilfe!


----------



## JoM79 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Richtige Monitoreinstellungen für Acer Predator Z1 Z271U*

Wir ich dir schon im anderen thread gesagt habe, das coating ist immer das Gleiche.


----------



## huge4uk (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Richtige Monitoreinstellungen für Acer Predator Z1 Z271U*

Das glaube ich dir auch. Wollte nur den Erfahrungsbericht eines anderen Users erfahren, der den Monitor ebenfalls vor kurzem erworben hat.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Richtige Monitoreinstellungen für Acer Predator Z1 Z271U*

Also reicht es nicht, wenn ich und, ich meine 2-3 Nutzer hier, das coating als schlecht empfunden haben?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Richtige Monitoreinstellungen für Acer Predator Z1 Z271U*

Mir ist auch nichts aufgefallen. Also lass ihn doch.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Richtige Monitoreinstellungen für Acer Predator Z1 Z271U*

Dir ist das bestimmt auch nicht beim Asus PG27VQ aufgefallen.
Also sei froh, wenn du es nicht siehst.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Richtige Monitoreinstellungen für Acer Predator Z1 Z271U*

Hast du es dir denn bei beiden angeschaut?


----------



## JoM79 (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Richtige Monitoreinstellungen für Acer Predator Z1 Z271U*

Ja, warum?


----------

